# Mink



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Are mink trap shy because of your scent on the traps. I have 110s over all their holes in a beaver den. They seem to either avoid the traps or squeeze by them. Any comments or ideas are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I use leg hold traps under the water. And yes they can smell the human scent on them.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Ok ya I have this beaver hut that has mink trails like crazy so ive been putting 110s over their holes but no luck.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Try dynamite!


----------

